# Tick?



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

My baby has a black spot on her belly. It's not really raised, maybe a little, and it won't wash off. Could this be, or does this sound like a tick? My bet is closed on Monday, or I would just have them take a look. I guess my question is, if it is a tick, will it hurt to wait until tomorrow to take her to the vet and have it removed. It doesn't seem to bother her in any way. No itching at it or anything


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Can you take a pic of it?


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes, I will. And she is on nextgard which is suppose to kill ticks so I just don't know. I'll post a pic I'm a few


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

She is not letting me get a clear pic! Silly pup! But since it's not bothering her, I guess I'll wait and take her in tomorrow. Unless I determine its a scratch. She does play a lot and is close to
The ground!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Time is critical if it is a tick. You want to get it off right away. Disease is rarely transmitted if the tick is on less than 24 or is it 48 hours, according to all the research I've done. (We live in a high tick area and spend time in the woods.) Maybe there's a good youtube on proper tick removal.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Not sure where you live, but if it's cold, chances are it's not a tick. It sounds to me like it could be a mole, but without a pic, it's hard to say.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone, it was not a tick. It was either a scab. or some thing sticky that got on her. It was just perfectly round and blackish, and I have ne'er seen a tick. She finally settled down and let me see it better and it came off. Once again, nervous mom. But I do live in California where it's been very warm
And we have been playing on the grass so I was concerned !


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Ticks are alive. If you look at them you can see defined body segments and little legs, like a spider- they are both arachnids. A tick will have a flattish abdomen if not fed recently and if it's full, it will swell up huge.

Just for future reference.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

A male tick is black and small. A female tick that has fed on blood from the dog will be much bigger and grayish. Sometimes the female will be attached to the male and both can be picked off. 

Unfortunately, I had an infestation of ticks in my 100 year old house, and my poor Irish Setter. My stupid brother took her swimming behind the Museum of Industry (we lived blocks away from there in Chicago) and I was only 16 and had never seen a tick. 2 years later we gave up trying to 'bomb' the house and got a professional in. Took him 2 trys.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks Moonfall that definitely helped. That's what I was wondering, like if you "can tell" it's a creature! Now I know!


----------

